# [MINI-HOWTO] - Aktualizacja gentoo do wersji 2005.0

## arsen

Aktualizacja gentoo do wersji 2005.0

Mini-Howto to powstało ze względu na liczne pytania jak tego dokonać, mam nadzieję że przyda się początkującym, zaawansowani userzy pewnie się nie zdziwią  :Smile: 

Teraz do rzeczy, sprawa jest bardzo banalna.

Na początek aktualizujemy nasze drzewo portage

```

emerge sync

```

usuwamy stary profil

```

rm /etc/make.profile

```

następnie (jeśli chcemy mieć domyślnie w systemie nagłówki i kernel 2.6.x) robimy dowiązanie nowego profilu (za słowo twoja-arch wstaw swoją używaną architekture)

```

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/twoja-arch/2005.0 /etc/make.profile

```

a jeśli chcemy mieć kernel z seri 2.4.x to: (za słowo twoja-arch wstaw swoją używaną architekture)

```

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/twoja-arch/2005.0/2.4 /etc/make.profile

```

A na sam koniec upgrade systemu

```

emerge -uDa world

```

twoja-arch = do wyboru:

alpha,  hppa,  amd64,  ia64,  arm,  m68k,  mips,  ppc,  ppc64,  sparc,  s390,  sparc,  x86Last edited by arsen on Tue Apr 19, 2005 4:29 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## ukl

Tylko teraz jeszcze proste i moze glupie pytanie.. Co mi to da ?  :Smile:  Oprócz nagłówków 2.6 of course....

----------

## arsen

defaultowo udev jeszcze. jak budujesz np. system od podstaw to nie wpakuje ci devfsd, starych nagłowków itd. dla mnie to porządek, nie musze kombinować. A więcej ci nic nie da  :Smile: , jak masz wszystko aktualne w systemie to czego jeszcze oczekiwać, profil to profil  :Smile: 

----------

## blazeu

Hmm.. Ja juz mialem linux-headers w wersji 2.6, a wersji linux26-headers to juz chyba od dawna nie ma w portage... Ale ja sie nie znam wiec moge sie mylic...

----------

## arsen

No fakt, widzę że już usuneli, jakoś tydzien temu zdaje się że było.

----------

## blazeu

Czyli jeszcze raz: dla normalnego user'a ktory na biezaco emerge'uje przesiadka na profil 2005.0 to po prostu pic na wode, tak?  :Smile:  Dobra.. To teraz robie sync'a i zobaczymy co takiego nowego mnie spotka w nowym roku 2005  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Czyli jeszcze raz: dla normalnego user'a ktory na biezaco emerge'uje przesiadka na profil 2005.0 to po prostu pic na wode, tak? 

 

W wiekszości wypadków to tylko komfort psychiczny  :Very Happy: 

----------

## WielebnyK

Na amd64 powinno się dać wine zainstalować po upgrade... zobaczymy  :Wink: 

----------

## WielebnyK

Eeee... na amd64 powyższy sposób nie działa (wręcz powoduje problemy).

Trzeba luknąć tutaj: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/index.xml?part=1&chap=1

----------

## arsen

dokonałem zmian w HOWTO, było narzucone z góry to dla x86, teraz trzeba poprostu wstawić swoją architekture przy dowiązaniach profli..

ps. jakie to problemy miałeś ?

----------

## WielebnyK

na amd64 po zrobieniu tak jak napisałeś, emerge przestaje działać. Krzyczy coś, że upgrade nie zostało wykonane w-g upgrade-howto i odsyła na stronkę, którą podałem. Trzeba wtedy przywrócić linka tak jak był wcześniej (w moim przypadku na 2004.3) i wykonać krok po kroku to co napisali na tej stronce. Potem tylko rekompilacja glibca... 

...a wine jak nie chciało się zmergować tak dalej nie chce... chyba musze się z tym przespać.

----------

## WielebnyK

... oczywiście zorientowałem się, że zamiast x86 mam napisać amd64  :Wink: 

i chyba zjadłeś spacje w "ln -s ..."

----------

## Prompty

mam wrazenie ze jest bardzo zpedny taki howtos ... GWN i emerge to samo krzyczal ...  :Cool: 

----------

## arsen

Wtedy jak to pisałem jeszcze nie krzyczał  :Smile: , a zaś było wiele wątków ludzi którzy takowe pytania zadawali.

----------

## Poe

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/twoja-arch/2005.0/etc/make.profile
> ...

 

Hm, drobna literóweczka  :Wink:  po 2005.0 ma byc spacja (wiesz, niektórzy mogą po prostu cale skopiowac i wkleic i bedzie zonk  :Wink:  po2. taka mala uwaga. lepiej jest zrobic tak

```

cd /etc

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/twoja-arch/2005.0 make.profile

```

z tego wzgledu, ze jak np ja robilem symlinka w innym katalogu niz w /etc, to sie nie tworzyl symlink poprawny  :Smile: 

greetz

----------

## rzezioo

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Wtedy jak to pisałem jeszcze nie krzyczał , a zaś było wiele wątków ludzi którzy takowe pytania zadawali.

  hmm... przeciez zawsze jak wychodzi nowy stabilny profil to emerge krzyczy. jesli komus nie krzyczalo to widac synca nie zrobil i tyle  :Wink: 

----------

